# Tail up vs. Tail Down



## MyFather'sSheep (Dec 5, 2019)

I have read that a goat keeping its tail down is a sign of illness, but from my observations of my Nigerians, I don't think that is always the case. They all keep their tails down wgen it's really cold outside.  Can anyone shed light on what a goat's tail veing down might indicate. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know goats but I'd sure keep my tail down in cold weather to keep things warmere! Maybe one of our goat knowledgeable people will chime in.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 8, 2019)

Form observing my Nigerians, tail up means happy goat, or all is well in their world and tail down is unhappy goat... not necessarily sick or ill but something is not to their satisfaction... could be cold, not enough feed, not enough hay, or it could be not feeling well. 

I think a tail down should get your attention and then you watch to see if something is just not right or if something is really wrong.  If you have a tail down situation AND the goat is off by itself THEN you probably have a sick goat.  Take temp and call your vet.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2019)

My sheep's tails just hang down, having a tail that sticks up is a good indicator of happy, healthy or not. Sheep are so good at hiding that something is wrong with them, that they can be on death's door when it finally becomes apparent.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 11, 2019)

You need to check your trace minerals...are they free choice?  Yes, it can sometimes be due to temperature, etc..but..it needs to be looked at first.  Goats are tricky.  They can get ‘off’ so easy.  Are they eating the same?  Take a temp?  If the feeding is normal, temperature is ok, watch them.  Did your hay quality drop?  Once you factor in all these things, might need to give a shot of vitamin BComplex.  If you don’t have I can explain where to find it at TS.


----------

